# Haven't seen these on a GTO yet,



## bencbenji (Jun 26, 2013)

I've seen a lot of GTO's on the forums with BBS style wheels, or CCW, or corvette wheels, and they look great, but they just weren't my flavor. After about 6 months of searching for wheels, I finally found these, and I wasn't certain if they would even fit because TSW doesn't make them in a offset that would normally fit a GTO. So after some pretty aggressive fender rolling they finally fit. I have yet to see these wheels on a GTO, so I'll be anxious to hear what the goat community has to say. Thanks!


TSW Tanaka
18x8.5
18x9.5

Nitto NT555
245/40/18
275/35/18


----------



## C'VilleGTO (Sep 10, 2010)

The rims them alone look good, personally I like chrome with black but as far as black on black goes they look good. Simple 5 spoke, I don't like to much busy stuff going on. (to much to clean) Based on the second photo the front rims stick out way to far, maybe a different offset would have worked. Do you have another shot from the back showing more of the back end, this may help.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

They do look like they poke out quite a bit.


----------



## Bumbscag (Jun 25, 2013)

C'VilleGTO said:


> The rims them alone look good, personally I like chrome with black but as far as black on black goes they look good. Simple 5 spoke, I don't like to much busy stuff going on. (to much to clean) Based on the second photo the front rims stick out way to far, maybe a different offset would have worked. Do you have another shot from the back showing more of the back end, this may help.



I agree with C'ville. Black on Black is about the only color one can get away with rims matching the body color. These rims do look easier to clean than the stock rims which collect anything where the spoke meets the rim. I like how they stick out some.


----------



## bencbenji (Jun 26, 2013)

C'VilleGTO said:


> The rims them alone look good, personally I like chrome with black but as far as black on black goes they look good. Simple 5 spoke, I don't like to much busy stuff going on. (to much to clean) Based on the second photo the front rims stick out way to far, maybe a different offset would have worked. Do you have another shot from the back showing more of the back end, this may help.


Yeah looking at that second one it does look like they stick out, must be some photography sorcery because they're pretty even in person. Here's some a couple shots I took today from behind.


----------



## TEisel (Feb 26, 2010)

Do you know what offset these are?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

For some reason, looks like it needs more low, although I don't think they'd fit if lowered. Offsets definitely don't look ideal as they are out quite a bit more than stock giving the 4x4 look. From what I looked up, wheels look like ET32 in front, and ET40 out back. The wheels themselves look good.


----------

